# Burmball



## Snakeman97404 (Sep 4, 2010)

[video=youtube;S-TXm3SDwsM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S-TXm3SDwsM[/video]


----------



## cockney red (Sep 4, 2010)

I'd hope he Isn't kept in that tub full time


----------



## Jay84 (Sep 4, 2010)

Is it a pic or video? I cant see anything?


----------



## Snakeman97404 (Sep 4, 2010)

Jay84 said:


> Is it a pic or video? I cant see anything?




Its a Video


----------



## jamesbecker (Sep 4, 2010)

its a youtube vid, heres the link to it [video=youtube;S-TXm3SDwsM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S-TXm3SDwsM&feature=player_embedded[/video]


and i bet it does live in that tub all its life


----------



## Jay84 (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks for that, i checked it out on my iphone.... that tub is tiny for that snake don't you think???

Pretty snake though!


----------



## blakehose (Sep 4, 2010)

I agree Jay! I don't mind people keeping their animals in tubs provided they are of an adaquete size, but the tub shown in the video is much too small for that animal. I don't mind it's patterning though


----------



## krusty (Sep 4, 2010)

i like it.very nice.


----------



## NBLADE (Sep 6, 2010)

i like the burmballs, and all are up to size this season, and i know of at least one thats being attempted to be crossed back to a royal, so be interesting to see how this one goes.


----------

